# Oil Leak



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Pictures are wonderful things.  

Could be unburnt 2 stroke mix draining from the exhaust housing.
Could be lower unit lube.


At idle speeds a 2 stroke leaves as much as 40 percent of its fuel mix unburnt,
and blows it out of the exhaust port. This coats the inside of the exhaust housing
then trickles out after the engine has been put away.


----------



## bmann420 (Nov 4, 2007)

Dang Brett....once again you are a wealth of knowledge.

I did flush the motor for 5 - 10 minutes at idle speed and than left the motor in the same position. I had no idea so much oil was unburnt when running the motor at idle.

Thank you sir!!!!!! I truly appreciate all of your assistance.


----------

